# Hauppauge WinTV NOVA S2-HD Satellite Decoder



## taydan04 (Oct 17, 2008)

Hey Guys!!!

Right while doing my daily Google exercise P) i stumbled across this page; http://www.pcw.co.uk/personal-computer-world/features/2223739/hands-freesat-pc
Now this interests me as I have a quad LNB Sky Minidish, connected to a Sky+ box and a regular Sky box. Meaning there is a spare connection on the LNB. So What id like to know is: Is this page telling me that if I hire someone to take a cable round my house and into my room I could connect it to this Decoder http://www.eclipsecomputers.com/product.aspx?code=GTH-NOVAS2HD and receive ~1000 channels? including some free-to-air HD ones? (as this decoder supports DVB-S2) Thanks in advance!

Regards
Daniel Taylor


----------

